# Computer Stupities



## wasabi (Aug 4, 2005)

*Computer Stupidities*

•	Tech Support: "Ok, we're going to check your modem settings. First thing we need to do is make sure all programs are closed."
	•	Customer: "How do I know if everything is closed?"
	•	Me: "Make sure all windows are closed."
	•	Customer: "But...I'm in the basement. I don't have any windows here."
	•	Tech Support: "Ok, we're going to check your modem settings. First thing we need to do is make sure all programs are closed."
	•	Customer: "How do I know if everything is closed?"
	•	Me: "Make sure all windows are closed."
	•	Customer: "But...I'm in the basement. I don't have any windows here."
	•	
	•	Tech Support: "Ma'am, double click once more for me."
The consultant hears the two clicks again.
	•	Tech Support: "Ma'am, are you hitting your screen with your mouse?"

	•	Tech Support: "Ok, now right click."
	•	Customer: "Which one's that?"
	•	Tech Support: "On right side off mouse."
	•	Customer: "I'm left handed."
	•	Tech Support: "Ok, well, look at the mouse and click whichever button you normally don't click on."
	•	Customer: "That's the left for me."
	•	Tech Support: "Ok, click that."
	•	Customer: "With which hand?"


	•	Tech Support: "Please right-click on the icon."
	•	Customer: "But I'm left handed."


There is much more on this link-

http://rinkworks.com/stupid/cs_mice.shtml


----------

